
Thiel: Google has $50B, doesn't innovate (2012) [video] - zach417
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q26XIKtwXQ
======
sidcool
Not sure if what Peter thiel said is true or false. But it takes guts to say
something like that on Eric's face.

